# Kgovps.com | XEN & KVM - SSD Cache - From $7 | (New Zealand, Las Vegas & Italy)



## kro (Oct 2, 2013)

*Kia ora from Kgovps!*

 

We are pleased to announce our 2 new locations, Milan Italy and Las Vegas which will be replacing Kansas

 

*Did you know our panel is pretty cool?*

Our custom control panel was developed inhouse - It's fully featured, clean, simple and easy to use. As a bonus it also works well on smart devices.

Near instant XEN OS installs and KVM with its automated installs for your popular distro's or use our selection of VNC tools for an old fashioned hands on install.

Virtual Machines are instantly deployed upon receiving your verified Paypal or Bitcoin payment.

 

*Still not enough to give us a shot? Hear us out.*

Our XEN nodes have ballooning disabled. Our KVM and XEN nodes all use Logical Volumes. What does this mean? It means you get a true allocation of resources - In other words we are not overselling these resources.

Also our seven day refund policy will guarantee your satisfaction or your money back. 

We are confident you will like our services.

 

*Payment options?*

Current payment options are as follows: Paypal, Bitcoin.

We also allow Bank Transfer for New Zealand residents. (Open ticket or LiveChat)

We are only allowing single, two month and quarterly billing cycles. 

The two month and quarterly have additional discounts that stack with coupons.

 

*Sweeteners?*

NZ ONLY: *Order within the next 48 hours, before our IP change takes place and receive an additional IPv4 address FREE!*

ALL: Free 1 Month VPN trial avaliable at no cost, with every VPS purchase- small package, 25 locations 50GB per month - Open a ticket.

 

*Test IP details can be found on our website*

*# XEN - Italy - Milan @ Seflow*

1 Core

256MB Ram

256MB Swap

10GB HDD SSD Cached

1x IPv4

1x IPv6

250GB @ *1000mbit*

*$7.00 USD*

https://kgovps.com/xen-it

Additional IPv4: $3 USD

Additional IPv6: free

 

*# XEN - New Zealand - Auckland @ HD*

1 Core

256MB Ram

256MB Swap

10GB HDD SSD Cached

1x IPv4 *Order within the next 48 hours, before IP change and receive additional IPv4 free!*

1x IPv6

100GB @ 100mbit

_$12.50 USD_ *$10.00 USD* with coupon: VB20OFF

_$15.00 NZD_ *$12.50 NZD* with coupon: VB20OFF

https://kgovps.com/xen-nz

Additional IPv4: $2 USD (Discount for bulk contact us directly)

Additional IPv6: free

Auto IPv4 and IPv6 RDNS via custom panel

 

 

*# KVM - United States - Las Vegas @ SuperNAP7*

1 Cores

256MB Ram

10GB HDD

1x IPv4

1x IPv6

250GB @ 100mbit

_*$7.00 USD*_

https://kgovps.com/kvm-lv

Additional IPv4: $1 USD (Discount for bulk contact us directly)

Additional IPv6: free

Auto IPv4 and IPv6 RDNS via custom panel

 

As to not clutter this advert we do offer larger plans. 

Frequently asked questions and additional information can be found at https://kgovps.com


Additional questions? shoot us a message!

[email protected]

https://kgovps.com/LiveChat

https://kgovps.com/contact


----------



## MannDude (Oct 2, 2013)

Nice! Good looking locations! Have any screenshots of the control panel?


----------



## kro (Oct 2, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Nice! Good looking locations! Have any screenshots of the control panel?


There are a couple on the website, but this just served as a reminder that they need to be updated! 


Few things have changed. 

https://kgovps.com/xen.png

https://kgovps.com/kvm.png

^_^


----------



## budi1413 (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice cp.


----------



## kro (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks budi ^_^

I was just saying on IRC to another user, the challenge for it was to be very minimal, no images, no javascript and so forth.
At a later date, I decided to quickly write a LiveChat, and ended up using some jquery there hehe.


----------



## drmike (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice to see a different location ---> New Zealand!


----------



## kucing (Oct 4, 2013)

Is this annual or per month?


----------



## kro (Oct 4, 2013)

kucing said:


> Is this annual or per month?


Per month, cheers for pointing that out ^_^


----------



## budi1413 (Oct 4, 2013)

kro said:


> Thanks budi ^_^
> 
> 
> I was just saying on IRC to another user, the challenge for it was to be very minimal, no images, no javascript and so forth.
> ...


I'm also like the transparency. Btw, may i know what is the host node specification?


----------

